# Choices game



## finetime (Aug 10, 2008)

Rules:

One person provides a scenario and offer 2 choices of how to answer. The next person has to make a choice of those 2 previous set options given (no deviations) and then set a new question. The questions can be as random as you like but keep it friendly!! 

So here goes..............


Would you rather - eat Ben and Jerry's ice cream or Hagen Das? 

:jiggy:


----------



## ladylore (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: hello from uk would rather play a game*

Sounds fun 
Hagen Das


Do you prefer - spring or summer?


----------



## finetime (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: hello from uk would rather play a game*

nice one ( spring) as new life


plasma tv or lcd


----------

